# Will fin rot on my fancy guppy (Lemon) stop anytime soon?



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought Lemon about a week ago and noticed he had a rip in his fin. Today, I've noticed that the tip of his tail fin is getting ragged and there's a red dot. I believe this is fin rot especially since Lemon wasn't the only guppy with deformed fins. I just recently did a 90% water change to my community tank where Lemon resides and as far as I know, I have no ammonia spikes, nitrite spikes, etc and I have been keeping the tank clean. Is this enough to stop Lemons fins from rotting?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

I would put a little salt in the water. One of my guppies survived a full body fungus/rot on salt and heat alone. That and the fact that she is such a trooper. 
If it does not seem to get better in time, up the salt to the recommended dose and turn up the heat to 80-82 degrees F. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I have four unidentified fish I got accidentally when I bought an aquatic plant at my LFS. Since I don't know what they are, as a safety precaution, what should I do with them? Will snails and Mollies be okay with the slight increase in salinity?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

The fish should be fine, but I say no go with the snails! I suggest putting them in a temporary container, or better yet, seperate the guppy to perform treatment. Just make sure to keep the heat up. 
Mollies like salt, mine actually get more active when I put salt in. So it is up to you. Just make sure the snails do not come in contact with salt. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Make sure she not being picked on by the others in the tank.

R


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

rickey said:


> Make sure she not being picked on by the others in the tank.
> 
> R


One of my wild guppies keeps chasing Lemon around the tank. Both are males. Is it possible that the wild one is nipping at Lemons tail fin when I'm not looking?


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

RainbowhLizzie said:


> ...but I say no go with the snails! I suggest putting them in a temporary container, or better yet, seperate the guppy to perform treatment...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll separate the guppy because my community tank is pretty high on snails and snail eggs. lol Removing the snails will be the REAL chore in all of this. I have a 1 gallon tank available. If Lemon really is suffering from fin rot and not fin nipping, could 1 gallon be good for temporary treatment? Or should I real quick go pick up a 5 gallon at Walmart?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

1 gallon should be fine. And if Lemon is a girl and the smaller guppies are males, then you should really either even out the ratio to 4 girls for the two boys, otherwise she will constantly be tormented and stressed by the boys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

I only have two boys. Lemon and the one that keeps chasing him. The rest are all female "feeders".


----------



## IanHulett (Feb 19, 2013)

Lady (the molly) keeps twisting and turning extremely fast when she swims. Why does she do that?

Also, the red dot on Lemons tail fin has disappeared. Is this a good sign?


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

Your molly may be pregnant? That is what mine does when she is about to give birth. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RainbowhLizzie (Sep 15, 2013)

And yes, I have no idea what those dots could have been but good thing they are not there anymore! I would suggest still doing the salt treatment to help him heal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

